# My tortoise won't eat!



## Chickenduck (May 14, 2017)

I just got a new testudo tortoise I have had him for about 3 days and he hasn't eaten anything! I've tried shredded carrots strawberries and apples plus I've tried tortoise pellets but he won't eat them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bee62 (May 14, 2017)

Hello Chickenduck,

when tortoises don`t want to eat, most times they are kept too cold.
Can you show us some pics of the enclosure of your tort and tell us how the temps are ?
What species of testudo do you own ?
Carrots, strawberries and apples are the wrong food, - too much sugar.
Tortoises eat greens like gras, dandelions, clover and much more, but no fruits.


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 14, 2017)

Most tortoises need a few days to settle in after a move; it's common for them not to eat for a few days.

Bee62 is correct, those are unhealthy foods for a tortoise. Have you read the care sheet for adult Russians: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

If you've got a baby, there is a care sheet for them as well: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/


----------



## Chickenduck (May 14, 2017)

I'm not sure what breed of testudo I've tried dandelions his temperature is around 80F and 90 to 95 in his basking area. My vet said those foods are alright.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 14, 2017)

Well, your vet is wrong. Testudo tortoises are browsers and vegetarians. They don't eat fruit or carrots. If you make sure the habitat is warm enough and offer dark, leafy greens such as endive and escarole, more than likely he'll eat.


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 14, 2017)

Chickenduck said:


> My vet said those foods are alright.



Gosh, I didn't notice you were new. Welcome to the forum!

Most vets aren't experienced with tortoises and use out-of-date information when they see one. I'm sure he means well but his info is wrong.

Start with the foods Yvonne just mentioned, you can find them in the grocery store near the lettuce. Regular lettuce isn't good either, so look for something labeled chicory, endive, escarole, ridicchio, frisee, or you can buy a bag of "Spring" or "Spicy" salad mix. You don't need to buy all of them, you can start with just one. Someone who works at the grocery store can help you find these if they are hard to find.

Can we see some pictures of your tortoise and his setup? We can give better feedback once we've had a look.


----------



## Chickenduck (May 15, 2017)

His water bowl and hideout are temporary along with his enclosure.


----------



## Bee62 (May 15, 2017)

You have a beautiful tortoise @Chickenduck but I am sad that the enclosure is much to small for your tort.
Tortoises like to walk a lot while they search for food. In your enclosure your tort can`t hardly walk and it is boring for her or him too.
Could you imagine to give your tortoise more room,- a much bigger enclosure ?


----------



## Bee62 (May 15, 2017)

By a second look on your picture I recognize the water bowl of your tort. It is a bowl for a rabbit or guinea pig but doesen`t fit for a tortoise. Tortoises need a flat waterbowel ( a terracotta flower coaster is very good ) so that they can crawl into the water, sit in and drink.
Please change your water bowl to such a flat thing. You can also use such a flower coaster for the food dish. Flat dishes are better for a tort.


----------



## Chickenduck (May 15, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendation on the bowl he will be getting a new enclosure soon.


----------



## Bee62 (May 15, 2017)

Chickenduck said:


> Thanks for the recommendation on the bowl he will be getting a new enclosure soon.



Great ! Your tortoise sure love more space. He or she will be more active. You will not regret it.


----------



## tortoiseplanet (May 15, 2017)

Search up Russian tortoise care sheet or whatever breed your tortoise is. Care sheets provide the necessary information to keep that breed of tortoise. Your tortoise could not be eating more multiple reasons, read what's on the care sheets and change what you aren't doing what it suggests to do. Your tortoise may be stressed from improper keeping or your just simply not giving the tortoise the right food. As an example when I first got my tortoise my stupid self didn't know they were cold blooded and needed a basking bulb, until a few days later I got one and he slept under it and finally didn't hide in his shell and stuck his head out so I could pet him for once. He also didn't eat which is why I'm bringing this up. It might not be the basking bulb but you may be doing or not doing what is recommended so as I said go over a care sheet for your tortoises breed and your tortoise should be fine. Trust me he won't starve himself


----------



## Chickenduck (May 15, 2017)

Ok thanks for all the great advice tonight were feeding him some of those suggested greens.


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 15, 2017)

What a good looking Russian tortoise you have! I have a Russian so obviously I think they are the best tortoises! 

I'm glad you were able to find some better foods for him/her. 

The food and water bowls will be easy to swap out while you are working on the new enclosure. What are you planning? If you haven't taken a look at our beginner's mistakes thread, you might read it now: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/. I made some of these mistakes myself, for sure! I had no idea how much space a Russian needs.

The enclosure subforum is a good place to look, too, while you are working on a new one. Best place to get questions answered. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/forums/tortoise-enclosures.7/.


----------



## Chickenduck (May 16, 2017)

Thank you everyone we got him some greens last night and he ate a good portion today. Thanks again


----------



## Bee62 (May 16, 2017)

Chickenduck said:


> Thank you everyone we got him some greens last night and he ate a good portion today. Thanks again



That is really great ! Glad you found this forum.
Stay with us at TFO and learn all about your tort. Here you`ll get the best informations and help if your tort is sick.


----------



## TammyJ (May 19, 2017)

Hi and welcome!


----------

